# How often does your cube pop?



## bamman1108 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm having trouble with my cube (DIY type c 3x3). Either it's too tight and doesn't pop, it's slightly tigter than I like and it pops every other solve, or it's my perfect tension and it pops constantly. I just lubed it yesterday, and it helped, but it's still not perfect.

How often does your cube pop and how loose or tight is it? Also, which type of cube is it?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 8, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> How often does your cube pop and how loose or tight is it?


 my main cube almost never pops and its extremely loose


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 8, 2009)

NEVER.

My transparent Type C never pops, and my Jsk Clone from Cube4you also never pops, and i average 17.


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 8, 2009)

My type D w/A core never pops. My type A pops very rarely.


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 8, 2009)

NEVER..
Rubik's Brand store bought.. Never popped... Getting DIYs soon though ...


----------



## MistArts (Jan 8, 2009)

Once every 5 months or so. Or when I decide to pop it.


----------



## minsarker (Jan 8, 2009)

same, never popped mine during a solve

i can turn a face and pull an edge out fairly easily but i have broken in my storebought for about 2 weeks now and its lubed and sanded and very smooth

its never popped....maybe you just like ur cube too smooth?!? I dont know lol


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 8, 2009)

My main storebought has never popped. In fact, I cant even take a piece out without a lot of force and a knife.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 8, 2009)

About once every 30 solves.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 8, 2009)

On my main cube I pop about 1 in 50 solves. 

If I use my cheap china town cube, I pop about 50 times in one solve.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 8, 2009)

depends on the cube, and the cuber try more precise turning my type d/a core/ store cubies pops 1/50 solves and my type a 1/ randomly barely ever though dont get a diansheng they suck in my opinion type D's are better but not as good type a's are good but you have to be good at assembling them type b's are garbage of what i have heard type c's are good in my opinion similar to rubiks.com diy (what i have heard) which are amazing cubes joys are a bit stiff never tried an edison but i plan on it, i want a 3 rubiks diys first. i dont believe i have tried an F but i hear there good but i wouldnt reccomend them


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 8, 2009)

bichettereds said:


> My type D w/A core never pops.



Same with me. Mine is at the tightest tension and it is still smooth.


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 8, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> depends on the cube, and the cuber try more precise turning my type d/a core/ store cubies pops 1/50 solves and my type a 1/ randomly barely ever though dont get a diansheng they suck in my opinion type D's are better but not as good type a's are good but you have to be good at assembling them type b's are garbage of what i have heard type c's are good in my opinion similar to rubiks.com diy (what i have heard) which are amazing cubes joys are a bit stiff never tried an edison but i plan on it, i want a 3 rubiks diys first.



Thats gotta be the longest sentence Ive ever read


----------



## maz906 (Jan 8, 2009)

I use a White Old Type A. It's got a few modifications to get rid of the Type A clicking noise (sanding ). To make it spin very fast, a lot of Jig-A-Loo was used, the springs were sanded flat, and...

The part that made this cube amazing: I took out the small washers! 

Other than that, I plan to get the Diansheng 222 cube from RubikFans which will be better than the Type A I have.


----------



## blah (Jan 8, 2009)

bichettereds said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > depends on the cube, and the cuber try more precise turning my type d/a core/ store cubies pops 1/50 solves and my type a 1/ randomly barely ever though dont get a diansheng they suck in my opinion type D's are better but not as good type a's are good but you have to be good at assembling them type b's are garbage of what i have heard type c's are good in my opinion similar to rubiks.com diy (what i have heard) which are amazing cubes joys are a bit stiff never tried an edison but i plan on it, i want a 3 rubiks diys first.
> ...



Maybe his cat bit off his comma and period keys?


----------



## hooboork (Jan 8, 2009)

My 3x3 cube pops very often. About 4-5 times per average (of 10). That is sad :-( In my past competition I have popped in every solve (5 times) and reached average 24.57


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jan 8, 2009)

In every average of 5 my cube pops...

Is is not very loose, but pops a lot.

I am going to buy cubes soon


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 8, 2009)

3x3x3 Type C: ~ Every 5th solve
3x3x3 Japanese Speedcubing Kit: ~ Every 20th solve
3x3x3 puzl.co.uk Speedcube: NEVER - and so smooth and loose.. perfect cube!

4x4x4 Rubiks: Every other solve
4x4x4 ES: Never

5x5x5 V-Cube: Every 5th solve
6x6x6 V-Cube: Every solve in average
7x7x7 V-Cube: Never (I'm carefull =))


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 8, 2009)

it's pretty tight and pops once in 1 solves


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 8, 2009)

3x3 storebought never pops
square-1 never pops (finally got it to the perfect tension)
4x4 ES (not dead but never popped)
4x4 rubiks pops ever 5 seconds...
5x5 ES never pops
5x5 rubiks never pops

im looking into 3x3 diy's soon, maybe a A/D hybrid


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 9, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> 3x3x3 Type C: ~ Every 5th solve



Really? How loose is it?


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 9, 2009)

Jcuber cube A type and C type and his storebrought cube pop a lot.
My cube never pop.


----------



## Rawn (Jan 9, 2009)

Rubik's DIY - Every solve.
White Type A - Rarely
Type D with A core - Never
Square 1 - Only once.
Eastsheens - Never.


----------



## Thompson (Jan 9, 2009)

I use the same cube. DIY type C. Mine only pops maybe one time every 20 solves though my cube is not very tight. However, I have heard many people say that their type C pops constantly


----------



## GalPro (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a 3x3 rubiks original, a piece never fell out.
I only took off a few pieces once to lubricate it.

but I have another 4x4 rubiks original, the pieces (edges) fall like crazy, every few solves a piece pops out,
but now i'm a bit more gentle with it so they don't pop that often


----------



## rubikscubiks (Jan 9, 2009)

nope mine never pops, its 3x3x3 ..xx


----------

